

Remind HN: iOS 6 Beta 4 has expired ("Could not activate iPhone") - stbullard

If, as I did, you forgot to update to the release version, download it from the iOS Dev Center, connect your device to iTunes, option-click "Check for Update" in the Summary panel, and restore from the .ipsw file.
======
nirajd
Would have loved to get a "push" notification from AAPL regarding this..

Seems like Apple is no longer signing the iOS 5.1.1 ipsw - this is
ridiculous..I was hoping on downgrading to iOS5 before hawking my 4S to Google
Maps grovelers.

On another note..I cannot restore to my iOS6 (beta) backup with the real
iOS6..thanks Apple!

~~~
shinratdr
> Would have loved to get a "push" notification from AAPL regarding this..

If you managed to miss the iOS 6/iPhone 5 announcement, a push notification
wouldn't have helped. Also, this is standard practice, happens every year, and
is mentioned in the dev notes before you download the beta.

> Seems like Apple is no longer signing the iOS 5.1.1 ipsw - this is
> ridiculous...

Or standard practice and mentioned in the developer notes when you download
the beta...

> On another note..I cannot restore to my iOS6 (beta) backup with the real
> iOS6..

You're mad that there was a bug in a developer-only beta? Did you ever stop to
consider that if you're going to sarcastically chide Apple over a beta issue,
maybe you aren't the type to be running betas?

------
pchap10k
Thank you. It was annoying that software update can't differentiate beta and
release versions of 6.0. It kept saying "already up to date" but I was too
lazy to download the IPSW directly. Not so lazy now.

~~~
shinratdr
It can differentiate that, Apple just chose not to push the GM to devices
running the Beta.

------
donohoe
Oh great! And I can't access that!

Can someone go the extra mile and post a link to the IPSW please?

~~~
oscarisaninja
[http://osxdaily.com/2012/09/19/ios-6-ipsw-direct-download-
li...](http://osxdaily.com/2012/09/19/ios-6-ipsw-direct-download-links/) there
ya go

------
jamieb
Nobody else think its lame that we OTA updates for betas, but not final? Grrr.

~~~
div
Not being able to turn of my alarm this morning certainly was refreshing !

------
iJon4
firstly I'm glad I'm not the only one having this problem, secondly I wish I'd
found this before renewing my apple dev account :( 60quid down the drain :(

